# Ultimate bunk boards..two thumbs up!



## ol sarge

Well I went ahead and replaced my old carpeted bunk boards with new ultimate bunk boards and all I can say is WOW! I fish mainly by myself and with the old carpeted bunk boards, had to back all they way down into the water and float the boat off the trailer. Now with the new ultimate bunk boards in place, as long as the rear of the trailer is in the water, I can push the boat right on off with very little effort. And loading is just as easy. So much easier to crank up onto the trailer. I have a 14 ft semi v that weighs in at right around 400lbs. I only have two bunks and they are stood on long sides, not laying down. Bottom line is they are worth the money and perform better than my carpeted ones ever did. A very good product that works as advertised.


----------



## sawmill

Are these added to the top of the old bunks or do you replace the whole bunk? Thanks Ivan


----------



## PATRIOT2

Pics and prices?


----------



## Gramps50

PATRIOT2 said:


> Pics and prices?


+1


----------



## IwanaFish

https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com/gpage.html

3-Ft 2x4 Bunk Boards (2) - $33 
Color Black Grey 

4-Ft 2x4 Bunk Boards (2) - $44 
Color Black Grey 

avalable in 2x4,2x6, 2x8


----------



## Andy Taylor

Can you mount them lying flat or standing up?


----------



## heman

I'd love some more information on these as well! Their website is a little difficult to navigate and needless to say needs some work. 

How much was shipping? Sounds like they do not come with brackets, just the boards? And these are not covers, but actual replacement boards? Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Buddychrist

Post some photos of the trailer with the boards please


----------



## Blackdogxx

I have carpet covered bunks as well that are 2X4s , the wide side up. 

I believe you can get fairly cheap all plastic planks at Lowe's (1X3.75") in 8 and 10 foot lengths and then attach them into the existing bunk boards with flat head screws (counter sink the pre drilled holes a bit in the plastic boards)... which would give you a slick surface, be cheap, can be cut to length with a hand saw and you could even round/taper the rear top side to make loading even easier.... the plastic boards are solid white plastic with a slick side and a woody pattern side.


----------



## russ010

Ultimate Bunk Boards are the real deal. They can be mounted vertically or horizontally. There is a "rigid" side on one horizontal and one vertical side to each board. This is used for the gripping. You are not supposed to back the trailer as far down into the water, I back down so that the majority of my boat is in the water. I go to the bow and release the hook from the bow eye. I back further in so that there is less pressure on my strap when I release the winch and take off more strap. I'm not sure about others, but DO NOT unhook your boat before you back down the ramp. Otherwise, as soon as your boat is at an angle, it will start sliding off. 

I've had these boards on my current trailer for 3 years... before that I had them on other trailers for a few years as well. They don't rot, split or get weak. I think they are basically the same stuff as TREX like you use for decking your porch, but they are a few differences in the finish. Either way, they are just like a composite, and you can use regular wood tools. 

There are no mounts shipped with them, they act just like carpeted bunks without the carpet - and much more slick to allow faster loading/unloading of your boat. For as long as these things last, the price is justifiable against carpet. Oh - they haven't scratched the paint off the bottom of my boat.


----------



## Bailey Boat

When I replaced the bunks on The Little Boat 3 years ago I went to 84 Lumber and bought the "composite" 2x4's which are the same recycled PVC material at the bunks pictured above. I have 5 bunks under the boat, all "on edge". 3 are 12 footers and 2 are 8 footers and all 5 boards were under 100.00. If you have an 84 Lumber in your area give them a call.......


----------



## Brine

ol sarge said:


> Well I went ahead and replaced my old carpeted bunk boards with new ultimate bunk boards and all I can say is WOW! I fish mainly by myself and with the old carpeted bunk boards, had to back all they way down into the water and float the boat off the trailer. Now with the new ultimate bunk boards in place, as long as the rear of the trailer is in the water, I can push the boat right on off with very little effort. And loading is just as easy. So much easier to crank up onto the trailer. I have a 14 ft semi v that weighs in at right around 400lbs. I only have two bunks and they are stood on long sides, not laying down. Bottom line is they are worth the money and perform better than my carpeted ones ever did. A very good product that works as advertised.



Thanks for the feedback sarge. I wish those guys would get on here. I would think they could do quite well as an advertiser on the site. Funny thing is, I fished for 3 years in a club with the owner and never knew that's what he did #-o 

He probably lives 15 minutes from me.


----------



## Ictalurus

So my question is, are the composite boards at the big box any different than the ultimate bunk boards?


----------



## russ010

Ictalurus said:


> So my question is, are the composite boards at the big box any different than the ultimate bunk boards?



I dunno... but for the price you can buy a set of ultimate bunk boards - it's pretty much the same price as what you can get at the box stores.

I don't know if the box stores have these in 2x4s, 2x6s or 2x8s... I know the composite stuff I used on my porch, I wouldn't want to use on my boat. It's basically a 1x6 board with the back of the board notched...


----------



## Bailey Boat

The ones I got at 84 Lumber were nominal 2x4. I've never seen any other size, doesn't mean they don't exist though....


----------



## SteveF

How do they hold up with riveted boats?? I'm also concerned about too 'hard' a surface yanking at the rivets.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## russ010

I put them on my first trailer.. the boat was a riveted Alumacraft 1236... to this day (5 years later), that boat is still not leaking - and the bunks haven't taken the paint off the bottom of the boat


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Two words; Love Them!


----------



## cva34

S&MFISH said:


> Two words; Love Them!



Gota beware it will(can) launch itself when you unhook bow eye...And I tie mine down a better cause it let's say (looser ) on trailer....Love mine TOO...cva34


----------



## Charleyhorse

Where are they sold?


----------



## JMichael

Charleyhorse said:


> Where are they sold?


https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com/


----------

